

Android-powered devices activating 100k devices per day over iPhone - klous
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/07/on_math_iphones_android_and_the_100k_phone_gap.php

======
YooLi
"Every day 160,000 Android-powered devices are activated -- that’s nearly two
devices every second."

Why does Google explicitly say "devices" instead of phones? What other Android
devices are being included in the number?

If the number does include things besides phones, why not compare with all iOS
devices like the iPod Touch and iPad included in the number?

~~~
someone_here
[http://www.archos.com/products/imt/archos_5it/index.html?cou...](http://www.archos.com/products/imt/archos_5it/index.html?country=us&lang=en)

[http://www.skytone.net.cn/en/products.php?bigclass=4&sma...](http://www.skytone.net.cn/en/products.php?bigclass=4&smallclass=15&show_type=1)

So yes, there are non-phones out there.

